# FCI 2012 IPO World Championship



## Paul R. Konschak (Jun 10, 2010)

Congratulations to Sean Rivera on the high obedience with 99 points


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Wonderful performance, club. National, World level. Can't get better than that.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Seems ironic that the German team was all Mals.

T


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LugZI4dzEcE

Watch this video.... it's brilliantly funny but it all goes Pete Tong!

Mark


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

mark horne said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lugzi4dzece
> 
> watch this video.... It's brilliantly funny but it all goes pete tong!
> 
> Mark


 
haha...


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Bet the handler was thinking oh crap he is going to get me nekkid :-D


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Paul R. Konschak said:


> Congratulations to Sean Rivera on the high obedience with 99 points


This is spectacular accomplishment. If I could only win one thing in dogsport High OB at the FCI would be it. Big ups to Sean and Iron.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

hey the vid is gone


----------

